# Didi butchers the Uber China app



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

So I just read an article about how what Didi has done with Uber China.. they completely cut it off from the rest of the world.. you can hail an Uber in China but they've gotten rid of the english interface, you can't use "foreign" credit cards.. you can't use Uber if you downloaded it in the U.S and went to China..

http://qz.com/818259/after-acquirin...ina-app-is-to-block-foreigners-from-using-it/

NOW... just read another article of Didi in talks to go global.

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/didi-chuxing-uber-china-ride-hailing-global/

I guess they really stiffed Uber from truly being accessible everywhere.

Think of it.. before you were able to just download Uber and go to China and use it... now you need to go to China, download the Uber China app, then put a Chinese credit card on the app, and then you'd be able to use their app..

With Didi you can use Didi in China, then travel to the U.S and if I'm correct if you hail from Didi you'd just be given a Lyft vehicle.

Uber does own a stake in Didi but that's miniscule when you consider they lost their entire Chinese business basically since all this headache will just push more people to download Didi in China.

What happens if Ola or whatever beats Uber in India? Ola, Lyft and Didi last year basically set an alliance together..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> So I just read an article about how what Didi has done with Uber China.. they completely cut it off from the rest of the world.. you can hail an Uber in China but they've gotten rid of the english interface, you can't use "foreign" credit cards.. you can't use Uber if you downloaded it in the U.S and went to China..
> 
> http://qz.com/818259/after-acquirin...ina-app-is-to-block-foreigners-from-using-it/
> 
> ...


Shame on Uber Legal Dept. On that one !
I knew a woman who bought a bar from previous owners. Previous owners had a few more bars. Up to 3 video poker machines are legal here in a bar or restaurant.
The bar was sold under legal condition that previous owners machines stayed in bar.
My friend the new owner,installed her own machines. Previous owner came by threatening lawsuit. My friend pointed out previous owners machines were still in bar. Under a tarp in the stock room.
Wording is everything.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Shame on Uber Legal Dept. On that one !
> I knew a woman who bought a bar from previous owners. Previous owners had a few more bars. Up to 3 video poker machines are legal here in a bar or restaurant.
> The bar was sold under legal condition that previous owners machines stayed in bar.
> My friend the new owner,installed her own machines. Previous owner came by threatening lawsuit. My friend pointed out previous owners machines were still in bar. Under a tarp in the stock room.
> Wording is everything.


To be honest though.. it's China.. do you really expect them to give Uber leeway on any laws to get back at Didi? Didi has the severe homefield advantage.

It looks to me Uber really took an ass kicking in China and just accepted any deal given to them and ran with it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> To be honest though.. it's China.. do you really expect them to give Uber leeway on any laws to get back at Didi? Didi has the severe homefield advantage.
> 
> It looks to me Uber really took an ass kicking in China and just accepted any deal given to them and ran with it.


A Billion a year !
All the while Starving us !


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Plus with the whole Ola, Lyft, Didi, Grab partnership it actually is making their apps more reliable in foreign markets than Uber in the Asian market connecting to here.. if Uber ends up losing in India which now these 4 other apps have a vested interest in destroy more of Uber's reliability this might spell trouble. Although Uber is probably the largest of all the apps.. if this happens in India and these 4 apps keep their partnership and making sure they're reliable together that is a big blow. Then it'll just be a fight for Europe pretty much which might make Uber still weaker since "hey I can't use Uber everywhere"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Plus with the whole Ola, Lyft, Didi, Grab partnership it actually is making their apps more reliable in foreign markets than Uber in the Asian market connecting to here.. if Uber ends up losing in India which now these 4 other apps have a vested interest in destroy more of Uber's reliability this might spell trouble. Although Uber is probably the largest of all the apps.. if this happens in India and these 4 apps keep their partnership and making sure they're reliable together that is a big blow. Then it'll just be a fight for Europe pretty much which might make Uber still weaker since "hey I can't use Uber everywhere"


The Chinese army is always disrespecting India's border.
I don't think India will welcome them. Can you imagine ? Chinese transportation mapping out India for an INVASION!
I think they are smarter than to allow that. You allow your phone and location to be spy tools for whatever company you work for .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> The Chinese army is always disrespecting India's border.
> I don't think India will welcome them. Can you imagine ? Chinese transportation mapping out India for an INVASION!
> I think they are smarter than to allow that. You allow your phone and location to be spy tools for whatever company you work for .


But,we have GREAT maps of China now .( couldn't guess aloud at that before. When it was ongoing)


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Think of it.. before you were able to just download Uber and go to China and use it... now you need to go to China, download the Uber China app, then put a Chinese credit card on the app, and then you'd be able to use their app..


Same thing here, before you were able to claim you were a citizen for free health care and food assistance. Then Hillary was elected and now you have to fight for your food with terrorist and more refugees.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Shame on Uber Legal Dept. On that one !
> I knew a woman who bought a bar from previous owners. Previous owners had a few more bars. Up to 3 video poker machines are legal here in a bar or restaurant.
> The bar was sold under legal condition that previous owners machines stayed in bar.
> My friend the new owner,installed her own machines. Previous owner came by threatening lawsuit. My friend pointed out previous owners machines were still in bar. Under a tarp in the stock room.
> Wording is everything.


Then, if wording is everything, this woman is operating illegal video poker machines. Regardless of 3 machines sitting under a tarp in the stock room, there are 6 machines in the bar or restaurant. Your law didn't state if the machines needed to be powered on or not.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

I wish the Chinese rideshare company all the best. cant wait to see them launch in the USA and put Uber out of business.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Shame on Uber Legal Dept. On that one !
> I knew a woman who bought a bar from previous owners. Previous owners had a few more bars. Up to 3 video poker machines are legal here in a bar or restaurant.
> The bar was sold under legal condition that previous owners machines stayed in bar.
> My friend the new owner,installed her own machines. Previous owner came by threatening lawsuit. My friend pointed out previous owners machines were still in bar. Under a tarp in the stock room.
> Wording is everything.


Yeah, that's weird. I don't get it. Why would the old owner sue over what the new owner did with her property?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This is how an acquisition works.
1) acquire your enemy.
2) cash out their assets
3) *see them driven before you
4) *hear the lamentations of their women.
*See Conan The Barbarian, "what is best in life?"


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> I wish the Chinese rideshare company all the best. cant wait to see them launch in the USA and put Uber out of business.


Oh don't worry, the Chinese launched in the states years ago. You've probably been working for one and had no clue.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

The Mollusk said:


> Yeah, that's weird. I don't get it. Why would the old owner sue over what the new owner did with her property?


The previous owners were probably making money from those machines.. now they're stashed away.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Alexa web ranking, the lower the figure, the better.

Uber China web traffic:









Didi Web Traffic:


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Didi has a reputation for playing hardball and playing smart. There may be some wild developments in the next couple of months.

*From a previous ruling a couple of months ago, I think Chinese TNCs will have to stop subsidizing passengers and drivers beginning in November.

*Chinese regulators are looking at the big picture about traffic congestion, air pollution and the effect of bringing drivers from rural areas to overcrowded urban areas. They seem to see TNCs as a negative factor for these issues going forward. They are proposing restrictions that would severely shrink the market.

*And one final "conspiracy theory". What if regulators turn the sale/merger down! They would have quite a few reasons, like the above big picture reasons, a true monopoly not owned or controlled by the government, critical transportation & infrastructure data leaking overseas, and a lingering cold-war bias against the U.S. What if Didi had a drink with some people close to the government and said, "we really don't care if this goes through or not".
The deal actually does not make any sense with Didi sitting on the board of Uber as they try to compete with Uber world-wide and having Travis on their board. Really goofy. The sale might have been rammed through by Uber investors with Didi adding some components that assured that it would not work and then giving a wink to the government. At this stage, Didi is just stabbing Uber to death. The staff has essentially quit, and Uber China's president has resigned (She is a cousin of Didi's president!). If the deal is undone by the regulators, Didi will withdraw their sword but Uber China will be mortally wounded, and Didi gets to keep the $1billion they had promised to pay Uber.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

KevinH said:


> Didi has a reputation for playing hardball and playing smart. There may be some wild developments in the next couple of months.
> 
> *From a previous ruling a couple of months ago, I think Chinese TNCs will have to stop subsidizing passengers and drivers beginning in November.
> 
> ...


There was some auto show on PBS at the big auto show in China and they were talking about Didi, among other things, and their projected growth due to the rising affluence of China's entire population, not just segmented classes like they do in the US AKA "Millennials" and "Hispanics".


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

JaySonic said:


> I wish the Chinese rideshare company all the best. cant wait to see them launch in the USA and put Uber out of business.


What are you on OR have you not taken your meds?

No one in their right mind will use a Chinese app. Only way didi can make it out of China if they bought out the popular homegrown app there.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is how an acquisition works.
> 1) acquire your enemy.
> 2) cash out their assets
> 3) *see them driven before you
> ...


That's based on the real life quote of the grand daddy of all terrorists genghis khan.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> That's based on the real life quote of the grand daddy of all terrorists genghis khan.


I wasn't aware of that!
It's one of my favorite B movie quotes of all time.
Ahhnold almost blows the lines.
I've been trying to teach it to my kids...


----------

